# Scabbed Pin Feather?



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey all! It's been a while, I've been quite busy but I do have a question.

Smol is well into his moult and will most likely be done soon. However, Saturday I saw that he was preening himself and a little bloody scab was on his beak. Upon further inspection yesterday I found one of his new tail feathers has some scabbing on it. Unfortunately, he won't sit still long enough for me to take a photo, but I'll describe it best I can:

This feather is still growing in, and hasn't fanned out yet, so half of it is still encased. Right at the end of the feather encasing is a scab. It hasn't been bleeding, but it has some dried blood around it. 

Is this serious? I know budgies can bleed out very easily, but it hasn't bled much at all because otherwise I would have noticed it on his other feathers. 

Thanks!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, since there is a scab there really isn't anything to be concerned about at this point. Smol should be just fine! *


----------

